# The Scandinavian Historic Flight P-51 Old Crow



## bobbysocks (Jan 18, 2011)

good vid with some cockpit shots...

SHF P51 D Mustang Video Clip


----------



## mikewint (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool, the prop took be aback for a bit until I realized I was seeing the stroboscopic effect of the shutter on the props motion


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2011)

I noticed recently that she's up for sale, along with their A26 Invader.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice video, thanks for sharing.

Hope someone buys them. Saw both at Leuchars Air show a couple of years back.


----------

